# Funny Facts!



## boozercruiser (Oct 25, 2015)

Sometimes facts can be very funny.
Like these for instance.
Do you have any?


----------



## Pappy (Oct 25, 2015)

Here's a couple.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you for posting Pappy.
You always bring a big grin to my mush.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2015)

I've been told a duck's quack will not echo, but I'm too lazy to look it up.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 25, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> I've been told a duck's quack will not echo, but I'm too lazy to look it up.



_*Sorry to say, but that doesn't appear to be true Radish Rose....

http://urbanlegends.about.com/od/birds/p/Ducks-Quack-Echo.htm

Claim: A duck's quack doesn't echo, and nobody knows why.
Status: False.
Analysis: You won't find this claim made in any scientific journal or textbook, please note. You will find it repeated in such questionable venues as email trivia lists, "true facts" Twitter feeds, and fruit drink bottle caps — reason enough to be skeptical right there.
The obvious logical question, the one neither asked nor answered by folks who tout this absurd factoid, is: why wouldn't a duck's quack echo?
What could possibly be so unique about the sound a duck makes that it's exempt from the physical laws that apply to all other such sounds, e.g., a dog's bark, a cat's meow, a turkey's gobble, a cow's moo, or a lamb's bleat?
The obvious logical answer is: nothing.
I realize there are those for whom logic isn't enough.


For their benefit, acoustical engineers have disproven the claim that a duck's quack doesn't echo here.

Still RR.

Thank you for trying! layful:*_


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> _*Sorry to say, but that doesn't appear to be true Radish Rose....
> 
> http://urbanlegends.about.com/od/birds/p/Ducks-Quack-Echo.htm
> 
> ...




Hey thanks. Don't be sorry, it was just something someone said. You did all the research/legwork. 
Much appreciated!


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 25, 2015)

https://youtu.be/UwMU66yc7KE


I found this and thought it was interesting. I hope I did it right.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 25, 2015)

I can't vouch for this but I have read that anywhere you are on this planet, you are never more than fifteen feet away from a spider.  Except for the polar regions, of course.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Apr 4, 2017)

:wave:


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Apr 4, 2017)

:wave:


----------



## Pappy (Apr 4, 2017)

Fact: Storks do bring babies. I have the proof.


----------

